# Pretty Voyage covers - anyone have one? Opinions?



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I was browsing around for a new cover for my Voyage (a relatively inexpensive way to feel like a have something "new") and found these:

 

They look really nice! Has anyone bought these?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They look like a similar style to the Fintie and ACase 'smart shell' models.  I quite like the Van Gogh one . . . . . good price, too.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought the rainbow one (it was hard to decide) and it was delivered today, so I'll let people know what I think after I get home and check it out. I am going to Town Meeting tonight (it's a Vermont thing) and so I can bring my kindle in its new cover to entertain myself.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They look nice. I will be interested in your review.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I ordered the rainbow one last night... I wanted something for the summer.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I got the rainbow one and really like it. Thoughts:

It's very thin and light - lighter than the one I got when I bought the Voyage (). But it feels sturdy enough.
The rear plastic mold is more rigid than other covers I've had (the one mentioned above, and I had an Amazon cover for my Paperwhite and Touch). Getting the Voyage into the cover wan't difficult but it's definitely harder to get out (and I did not think it was hard to get the kindles out of previous covers - some people did). So if you are the type of person who likes to pop it in and out frequently, this might not be the cover for you.
The texture is smoother than the Amazon paperwhite cover () but more textured than the front of the Amazon Touch cover (). If you're unfamiliar with these, I'd just say it is relatively smooth but does have a slight faux leather texture (but not much). I personally don't consider it "too slippery". 
I like that the inside front cover is dark grey. The blue Incipio cover I linked to above has a light grey interior and it was just starting to look a little dirty. The cover is not super thick or super padded, but I think it will protect the kindle just fine.
I like the auto-wake feature - my Incipio cover didn't have that, and made me dislike the fact that the power button was on the back. The magnet area sticks out a bit on the right hand side, but I like it, as a thicker spot to hold the kindle.
The images on these covers are just that - images. So although this rainbow one looks like several "pieces" of leather stitched together, it's just an image of that. Which is fine with me.
I don't have any trouble opening it. I just put my left hand on the cover with my thumb on the right (opening) edge of the cover and my thumb is able to grab the edge of the cover and open it - no problem.
The only thing that I don't know yet is how well it will wear. The layers of the cover seem to be bonded together well, so I have no particular concerns. Overall - I'm very happy with it and recommend it.


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I ended up returning mine as soon as I opened it.  I loved the way it looked and felt, but there was a tiny rip in the thick "sticker" with the graphic on it, and it was peeling off of the hard case.  Other than that I agree it's a decent cover for the price, and it's very pretty.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had two of these cases now, and both cracked. They are made by "WALNEW". To their credit, WALNEW refunded my money both times (the first time I just asked for a replacement, and they said they would refund me so I could buy a new one, which I did). Both cracked around the magnet. The 2nd time, pieces of the black plastic actually fell off. So I can't recommend them.

It's a bummer - I liked the Amazon Paperwhite cover more than I like the Amazon Voyage cover - I prefer side-opening because it reminds me more of a book. I'm back to what I originally bought with my Voyage: . It's fine... no autowake. But is well made.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's the latest installment of Cathy's Attempt to Find a Perfect Voyage Cover.

When the Oasis was announced, I decided I didn't want it, so figured I'd treat myself to a new Voyage cover. Since the two Walnew covers I tried both broke, I was back to my blue Incipio top-hinge cover. Which was fine... no auto wake, and I'd rather it opened like a book (side hinge). I bought this one and so far I'm loving it:



I'd rather the blue was a little less bold/bright, but it's a fun color. I actually like the white plastic part - it gives a nice white border around the kindle which I really like for some reason. They do have some colors with a black plastic, if you'd prefer that. In any case, it seems sturdy, auto wake works well, and so far I have no complaints. I'm having fun reading on my "new" kindle!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never had a MoKo cover - except maybe for a Nook Color, but I love their bands for the Apple Watch. 

For others who may be looking: I don't have a Voyage, I do have a couple of PW2s. One I bought used and it came with a Walnew cover on it. I loved how lightweight it was and it was a cute design, so I kept it but it started looking a bit tired, fading around the edges. I'd picked up a Swees cover for my original PW2 back before Christmas and love it, it's a bit heavier than the Walnew cover but it's also a bit sturdier. Recently I picked up a second one to replace the Walnew cover when they dropped the price on the Swees (for the PW2) to $3.99. I have the gold and now the mint green (which is more of a turquoise green) - it comes in more color options for the Voyage.


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

Here is the one I had with my Voyage, made by Noreve.










Manufactured on demand, cobalt grained leather for me (many options are available).

In my opinion, very nice quality for reasonable price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had this cover since August 2015 and it's held up fine:



Kindle Voyage Case - Poetic Kindle Voyage Case [Slimline Series] - [Lightweight] [Ultra-slim] PU Leather Slim-Fit Cover Stand Folio Case for Amazon Kindle Voyage Black (3 Year Manufacturer Warranty From Poetic)

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the Finite case in leopard & really like it. It's inexpensive, lightweight & fits the voyage well.


They've added some new patterns since I got mine. My mom has the_ Love Tree_ case & my sister has_ Versailles_, they're both very pretty!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the Swees covers - I don't have a Voyage but the ones for my PW2 are nice.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I'm very picky about getting cases. I been trying to find the best vintage book case. Something that looks like a actual book or journal. It's been hard trying to find one for the Paperwhite, and Voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this one: 

I like it because it's very light and looks like a book.

There's also this one 

That one is a slightly different style that I don't prefer but others certainly do.

Those are the Voyage options -- I do think Fintie has them for the PW as well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Poetic one in pink. Love it. They have a lot of color choices.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I saw those. I was thinking of getting one of them. But I want something that looks like a actual book. I want to trick people into thinking I'm reading a physical book and then I show them it's a case for my Kindle lol. This happened a few times with my Oberon cases and people would comment on it. I think it's funny lol. But Oberon cases are expansive so I been looking into other options for similar cases.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the Fintie cases for the Voyage. They fit well and the front cover is thin but sturdy - I just bought a new one.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

jeremleb said:


> Here is the one I had with my Voyage, made by Noreve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the Noreve covers. I LOVE the easel.

How do you find this cover with the button on the back?

I'm still using a Kindle Keyboard and have a Noreve cover (with easel) for it. I was bummed the Paperwhite cover didn't have an easel. The easel is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## markbell (Jun 18, 2017)

Samantha said:


> I LOVE the Noreve covers. I LOVE the easel.
> 
> How do you find this cover with the button on the back?
> 
> I'm still using a Kindle Keyboard and have a Noreve cover (with easel) for it. I was bummed the Paperwhite cover didn't have an easel. The easel is a deal breaker for me.


It's so useful for me.
Did you use the handmade covers?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

markbell said:


> It's so useful for me.
> Did you use the handmade covers?


handmade covers for what?


----------

